

Raspberry Pi Smart Glasses Subtitle Foreigners in Real Time - hungryhippo
http://crave.cnet.co.uk/gadgets/raspberry-pi-smart-glasses-subtitle-foreigners-in-real-time-50008692/

======
christianmann
I know it's the title of the article, but that hardly qualifies as real-time.

